# 8hp B&S Engine



## PoppaJ (Dec 12, 2004)

My Craftsman garden tractor has an 8hp Briggs & Stratton engine [not the original motor]. There is a 3/4" diamater metal rod at the base of the rear of the engine. The rod is bent approx. 90 degrees and is capped with a hex shaped cap. It swings left or right and lays down on the frame. I don't know what it's function is and it does not appear on the engine diagram. Any information on this would be appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be the oil drain tube?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i think its the oil drain tube. got the same engine tough little buggers on one of my riders. ususally they are aftermarket and sometime they aren't.


----------

